# 1.5L Grolsch rubber gaskets



## zeggie (7/8/13)

Hey guys! Long time reader, first time poster  Have learnt so much from these forums,

I've just managed to get my hands on ten 1.5L grolsch swingtop bottles, but they are missing the rubber gaskets.
Do they use the same rubber gaskets as at LHBS and ebay or do they require a different size one? Anyone know?

Cheers!


----------



## sp0rk (7/8/13)

I've looked round for them in the past to no avail
Your best bet would be to buy a silicon baking sheet and cut out your own seals from it


----------



## breakbeer (7/8/13)

Are the onesd listed on eBay just for the smaller bottles?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Grolsch-style-seals-swing-top-bottles-Home-Brewing-/121083625453?pt=AU_Barware&hash=item1c31257fed


----------



## Logman (7/8/13)

*Grain and grape* have them, got some a while back and they were fine on the green and brown bottles.


----------



## zeggie (7/8/13)

Logman said:


> *Grain and grape* have them, got some a while back and they were fine on the green and brown bottles.


Are they the same size gasket for 1.5L bottles tho? One-fits-all?

My google-fu cannot find an answer, but a few posts elsewhere say people have had trouble...


----------



## zeggie (7/8/13)

I may just have to buy a 6 pack of the 450ml bottles and compare the swing tops and gaskets....


----------



## Logman (7/8/13)

Here's a pic of both, be surprized if they aren't the same....


----------



## breakbeer (7/8/13)

zeggie said:


> I may just have to buy a 6 pack of the 450ml bottles and compare the swing tops and gaskets....



I highly endorse this kind of 'research'


----------



## zeggie (7/8/13)

No worries, shall conduct "research" and report back. That way there is a definite answer once and for all.


----------



## Rod (7/8/13)

I have a few 1.5l bottles

I got my silicon gaskets from the hardware shop in the plumbing section

take your bottle with you and I am sure they will be able to help

the washers are bigger than the 475ml washers


----------



## zeggie (7/8/13)

Rod said:


> I have a few 1.5l bottles
> 
> I got my silicon gaskets from the hardware shop in the plumbing section
> 
> ...


That's a great idea! Cheers will investigate this weekend


----------



## zeggie (8/8/13)

Hmmm, plot thickens. The guy I got the bottles off reckons they never had a rubber gasket?
The red part on the swing top doesnt appear to come off.
Confused...


----------



## Batz (8/8/13)

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121083625453?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Rod (9/8/13)

zeggie said:


> Hmmm, plot thickens. The guy I got the bottles off reckons they never had a rubber gasket?
> The red part on the swing top doesnt appear to come off.
> Confused...



the red part does come off , this is the gasket

I also forgot to tell you if you get the washers from the plumbers , you wil have to cut a bigger centre hole


----------



## sp0rk (9/8/13)

It comes off, but it's stuck to the lid
some of mine have peeled away and had to be replaced


----------



## zeggie (11/8/13)

Ah ok, so the red bit eventually comes off?

So do I use a washer now from the plumbers.....or do I wait til the red part comes peels off to use a washer?

Thanks heaps for the help guys!


----------



## Rod (12/8/13)

Peel the washer off 

if you do not when your open the top it will stick to the top of the bottle 

this depends on the degree of perish

the new one from the plumbers shop will need to have the center hole made bigger, you will need a hole punch of the appropriate size


----------



## breakbeer (12/8/13)

the red gasket in the pic above looks like it's in good condition to me, I wouldn't bother replacing it

I thought you said in the OP that the bottles you scored didn't have any gaskets?


----------



## ploto (12/8/13)

There are two different types of 1.5l Grolsch bottles.

The older ones that have rubber seals that are easily removable, and the newer, slightly taller bottles that have a silicon seal bonded to the ceramic plug (as pictured above) and which cannot be removed without damaging it.


----------



## zeggie (12/8/13)

ploto said:


> There are two different types of 1.5l Grolsch bottles. The older ones that have rubber seals that are easily removable, and the newer, slightly taller bottles that have a silicon seal bonded to the ceramic plug (as pictured above) and which cannot be removed without damaging it.


That explains it! Thank you all!


----------



## Silver (12/8/13)

Got mine from bunnings plumbing dept.


----------

